

My Top Picks from Y Combinator W14 - immad
http://immad.me/post/80688883774/my-top-5-picks-from-y-combinator-w14

======
dsugarman
nothing on this page shows up except for vine, social links and your picture.
I am using Chrome Version 33.0.1750.154

EDIT: it started working..

~~~
noodle
the google web fonts used in the body text seem to be acting weird.

~~~
asolove
This is a known bug where Chrome 33 renders webfonts blank:
[http://blog.typekit.com/2014/02/28/new-bug-in-
chrome-v33-aff...](http://blog.typekit.com/2014/02/28/new-bug-in-
chrome-v33-affecting-web-fonts/) It usually goes away with a soft refresh.

This was measurably affecting our conversion rate, so we actually added a hack
that forced Chrome to re-render all the text:
[https://gist.github.com/asolove/9553196](https://gist.github.com/asolove/9553196)

~~~
jonny_eh
Interesting, I've been fixing it by opening the javascript console.
Command+alt J

------
cm2012
The fact that memebox is really big in South Korea I think will help them.
South Korea is getting quite the reputation for quality beauty products.

------
xiaohanzhang14
Certainly an aside, but either everyone in the crowd's scared of cooties and
self-segregates by gender or there are few women to be found in YC W14.
Innovation! Disruption! Democratization!

